# 2 spot back in the marsh this morning



## chrisp1981 (Oct 7, 2014)

Got a bunch of pig and pin fish as well.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I went today to the inlet as well. Pin fish galore with a pigfish, croaker, lizard fish, skate caught. I also got this in my cast net. Looks almost like a baby cuda?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

That be a baby cuda.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> That be a baby cuda.


Whoops! Are those around here also?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wahoo?


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Wahoo have that distinct mackeral/tuna looking tail.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Are you sure? that looks like the lizard fish you posted before. just want to know.....eye ball. Just need to know for my own ID's, thanks, K


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Or, maybe it is a cuda ?


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Lizard fish have broad heads and are green and brown and they do not have scales. This fish's head is more gar like if that makes sense.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Elgreco said:


> I went today to the inlet as well. Pin fish galore with a pigfish, croaker, lizard fish, skate caught. I also got this in my cast net. Looks almost like a baby cuda?


Most definitely a 'cuda. look at how far back the fins are. 'CUDA FER SHURE


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I haven't really heard of anyone catching big cudas around here. They obviously have to be around at some point if there are babies in the inlet.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Elgreco said:


> I haven't really heard of anyone catching big cudas around here. They obviously have to be around at some point if there are babies in the inlet.


Just 1/2 hour ago I sold 2 frozen Cudas to be used as shark bait on the CCU marine biology boat, along with a quart of menhaden oil. "cudas have been around here for as long as I can recall. I have caught them as close as Paradise reef. Back in the day we caught them at Pawleys reef


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

So they are more offshore than in.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

yes sir. haven't hear of one caught from the surf. but 3 miles is close enuf for me


----------



## scannon0 (Sep 3, 2014)

That's the first I have seen of a Cuda being in this close. Pretty cool you caught it but eye opening I guess.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Cudas can be caught from piers....

One was caught at Bouge Inlet Pier(Emearld Isle, NC) this year, one was caught a few years back at Cherry Grove during a king tournament.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

It is more than likely a northern sennet.


----------

